# can't screw heatsink fan down



## whatishay

I'll start by saying I don't know much or anything about computers so sorry if this question is dumb. I took off the heatsink and now I can't get it back on.

I unscrewed the 4 screws of the fan and now The screws do not even reach down far enough to be screwed back in. Even if they did reach there's nothing to screw them down to. There is nothing on the other side of the MOBO for the screws to go into.

Does this make any sense to anyone? 

emachines T3612 

fan 12v  0.54A


----------



## Twist86

Well since you have stock most fans screw into the heatsink what I mean by this is the slips where the air goes down is where the screws usually go. 

In theory its not screwed in its more "stuck" in.


----------



## whatishay

I put the thermal paste on about an hour ago, will that hold it in place? The screws barely touch the holes. Might be easier to buy a new fan if I can get it in.

The fan does not have pushpins as I think it's called. They have threads like a normal screw. I don't know if it was ever screwed to the MOBO. If it was I have no idea how. No clips either.

The computer works but it is on it's side because I'm not sure how to support the heatsink fan.


----------



## Twist86

You by chance have a camera where we could see some screenshots?
Look through google image for "heatsinks" and link it to us.

Also no thermal paste will not keep it in place. 

In order to fix the issue we need to know what we are looking at....there are many types of heatsinks.


----------



## ScOuT

Did you hear something "clunk" when you unscrewed it?

Maybe it had some kind of back plate that fell behind the motherboard tray?

We need photos!


----------



## whatishay

Here's some pics, idk if they are good. Have better camera but batteries are dead in it. Hard to tell by pic but the screws don't reach holes or barely reach holes.

I moved the computer around while looking for to see if something was behind motherboard and heard a clunk. I don't see anything though.


----------



## Twist86

Hmmm well after seeing that picture it makes me wonder if ScOuT is correct.

When you move your PC (for instance upside down or left to right) do you hear something falling or dragging along with the direction?

If so you might have a mother backplate (which a lot of older chips used vs push pins Intel uses now)

If so you will have to take your motherboard out...attach the heatsink and backplate then put the motherboard back in.


----------



## porterjw

^Posts 5 and 7   +1

Yeah, backplates can be a hassle, but I prefer them over push-pins.


----------



## whatishay

Up and running again - Thanks for all the help. It had a back plate as someone said. The computer is quieter not that it is cleaner. 

My problem wouldn't have been a big deal to anyone with any sort of computer knowledge but as I said I don't know anything.


----------



## slashbomb123

hey guys, i am having a similar problem, i took my heatsink out to clean it and i cant seem to screw it back in, but i no for sure it doesn't have a backplate, the 4 screws don't go all the way back down into the motherboard

- sorry if i sound like a noob bcus this is my first post, but i just googled this thread.


----------

